# Pitiful Duckling



## TAWhatley

I just received this one about an hour ago .. It's been a long time since I've seen a duckling
in such pitiful condition. The pictures are heartbreaking, so look at your own risk. I will
be getting the duckling on a proper diet, starting antibiotics, getting it cleaned up, and
pretty much praying for a miracle.

http://www.rims.net/2008Feb16/
Terry


----------



## myrpalom

Poor little duck! It is so sad to see that some people buy living creatures as if they were toys and then do not care well for them. This case is really animal abuse. And how on earth could he loose his toe nails????
I hope and pray that he will survive with your loving care Terry, you must be heartbroken when you see such things.
Myriam


----------



## pigeonmama

OMG, Terry, What a sad baby. Poor baby should , first off, not been a single purchase, he needed another duckie babe to play with. But, that would have been two babies in this pathetic condition. He should have had a nice, secure outside pen, with a shallow pool or puddle to play in, to dabble in, so he could dig out yummy bugs and grubs, have proper food, plenty of sunshine. What idiots these people were 
I have a new sorta rescue, oo. Cookie and Brutus (ringneck doves) were on two eggs. Candled last night, one egg sloppy mess inside, so I pulled it. Other egg doing fine. Found egg part pipped today and abandoned, cold. Candled it, and no movement. So,dead baby, guess it's for the best as this pair has never been successful in raising a baby to weaning stage. I popped off a bit of shell, cold, cold, cold, but, God, I hate to give up. I placed eggie on heating pad, noticed some bleeding AND MOVEMENT !!! I will let this baby get his way out of the shell due to possible blood loss. If this baby makes it, this will be a miracle for sure 
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds

OMG!!!!!!!!! WHAT IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE??? CAN'T THEY SEE??????? AND YES I'M YELLING!!!!!!!!
TERRY, I have to say that although I've always admired you and what you do, (damn tears.....can't see to type).....my hat's REALLY off to you this time. I'm very afraid if I saw that poor baby AND the people who let it get that way........I'd have been in trouble. I realize that wouldn't do the poor little duck a bit of good, but I would've really lost my cool. 
There's no way that I could do what you do. It takes something very special from WAY down deep inside that I'm afraid God just didn't see fit to give to me.
We'll all be looking forward to some wonderful pictures and updates. I'm positive that if this baby has one iota of a chance, you'll give it to him.
Prayers and happy thoughts for this precious little life. 
Oh how sad........


----------



## Feefo

Poor little thing! At least it has found a safe haven!

Cynthia


----------



## Charis

I can't stop crying over the sight of this poor little duck. I'll be praying for a full recovery. Some responsibility is with whom ever sold this little duck to the people that surrendered it to you. For the most part, I don't think that pet store clerks or feed store workers know much about proper care of the animals they are selling. Sadly, when people have a health question regarding an animal, that's the first place they seek advise.


----------



## zimmzimm3

Charis said:


> I can't stop crying over the sight of this poor little duck. I'll be praying for a full recovery. Some responsibility is with whom ever sold this little duck to the people that surrendered it to you. For the most part, I don't think that pet store clerks or feed store workers know much about proper care of the animals they are selling. Sadly, when people have a health question regarding an animal, that's the first place they seek advise.


I know what you mean about the feed stores i also raise and breed Californian and Netherland Dwarf Rabbits. Californians get about 8 to 10 pounds. And at tractor supply (a feed store) they were selling Californians (not what there sign said but that is what they were) and they told the people that were looking at them that they would stay small (like 5 pounds) and they told them that the doe (female) was a buck (male) so when the sales person walked away I had to tell them the truth. It is crazy how much they really don't know.
Terry how did the duck get this way?


----------



## TAWhatley

Thank you everyone for looking and for your kind words. Though I will do my very best for this duckling, I would have to say that the prognosis is guarded at best. I think the damage may be too severe to overcome at this point, but we're sure going to try.

The lady who brought the duckling was both grateful for me taking it and quite obviously ashamed at the condition of the little one. It wasn't intentional abuse or neglect of her part .. just plain old ignorance and not knowing where to turn for help. It is VERY difficult at times not to explode all over people who bring such sad cases, but it doesn't do any good for anyone and certainly not for the little creature. 

The lady who brought the duck is moving and could not take the duckling to the new home or apartment or whatever. That is what prompted her to try and find a home for it. While I'm sure she knew that things were not right with this duckling, I'm also sure that she really had no idea of just how wrong things were/are.

I'm thankful that I can come here among friends who understand and just vent my little heart out!

Daryl .. good luck with your eggling! Please keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds

Well, God.......was she blind too? Has she NEVER seen a damn duck before? I just don't get it. Of course I know that YOU are there and YOU have to deal with these people. I don't know how we don't have to take up a collection at least once a month to bail you out of jail for just hauling off and decking some of these idiots.


----------



## Pidgey

All I can say is it might be necessary to restrict how much he gets to eat at first as it might be very easy to overload his system. Best of luck, Terry.

Pidgey


----------



## little bird

There is one positive for this little creature.....if it survives.....and I'm betting it will under Terry's devoted and capable care. This little guy will always live in Terry's sanctuary.....there is no way anyone could ever part with a rescue they bring back from so close to the brink.
The AVIAN WELFARE COALITION has been trying to get laws passed that forbid the sale of live animals through Pet Shops as the shop employees for the most part are totally ignorant of the care of the animals they are selling. The AWC has had some success in the area of selling un-weaned baby parrots and they are working hard to get more protection for all animals sold in pet stores
The fault of the buyers in this case is questionable.......what kind of advice were they told by the sellers? Perhaps they were following the stores advice to the letter. While common sense tells you something is not right when a baby animal looks this way......at least they surrendered the baby to be cared for. If only there was a law that you could not own an animal until you had learned what you need to know to care for it......that will not soon happen. In this crazy world of ours.....we aren't even required to know how to care for a human baby before having one.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Terry, thank you for taking in that poor, poor duck. I have 2 myself, a runner and a call, and love them so much! I just don't understand why people wait til the poor animal is in such poor condition to give it up, you can tell they didn't want it for sometime by the looks of the poor thing. 
If you name it give it a good strong name.


----------



## mr squeaks

*SENDING LOADS OF HEALING LOVE AND HUGS TO THIS LITTLE DUCK AND YOU TOO, TERRY!! 

IF ANYONE CAN PULL THIS LITTLE ONE THROUGH, YOU CAN!!

WE WILL BE WATCHING AND WAITING FOR POSITIVE UPDATES!!*

*Shi*


----------



## Snowbird Sue

Terri, what an awful situation! That poor little duck, just looking into it's eyes, tells it all. If only it could talk! Is there any glimmer of hope for this one? I agree with Renee... People that do that to a defenseless animal, ought to have the *SAME DONE TO THEM*! Good Luck, and Good Wishes...........


----------



## TAWhatley

Lovebirds said:


> Well, God.......was she blind too? Has she NEVER seen a damn duck before? I just don't get it. Of course I know that YOU are there and YOU have to deal with these people. I don't know how we don't have to take up a collection at least once a month to bail you out of jail for just hauling off and decking some of these idiots.


Thanks for the big smile and huge belly laugh, Renee!  I sure needed both those things today! 

While the situations like this little duck and his/her owner truly break my heart and haunt me, it's the "entitled" people that I really want to deck. I can't begin to tell you how many little birds lose their lives during baby bird season when an "entitled" person finds it. "Entitled" people are so busy and so important that they will leave a naked eyes closed baby bird for 6, 7, 8 hours or more while they take care of more important things in their lives and will then either show up with a dead baby bird or call and say, "Well, it didn't make it, but we sure tried didn't we?" Or the really special ones will "*****" you out because you cannot leave the dozens of baby birds you already have and come and get theirs. Almost always the comment is "Well, isn't this what YOU people do?". "Entitled" people never seem to realize that rescuers/rehabbers don't get paid for what they do, get next to nothing in the form of donations, and generally just get what the bird left on the rock from most members of the public.

OK .. there you have it! Yet another little vent from me! Thanks! I needed to!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

Pidgey said:


> All I can say is it might be necessary to restrict how much he gets to eat at first as it might be very easy to overload his system. Best of luck, Terry.
> 
> Pidgey


Yeah .. I did already think of the food intake issue, Pidgey. This little one is so far down that one huge meal of good stuff could probably kill it. I neglected to post originally that I am also giving this young duck vitamins and minerals.

It has had a nice warm bath and got blow dried with the hair dryer. I was able to get most of the gunk off the head .. it was nasty .. like semi-solid snot. I don't think the duckling had ever been in water or even had enough water to submerge the beak so it could snort out and clean the nostrils. That little sweetie snorted and rubbed the head on those naked wings to beat the band .. also tried to use the feet to clean/preen. Given the fact that it really can't use the legs and that most of the toe nails are gone, I had to give it an A+ for effort .. it knew what it was supposed to do .. just couldn't do it.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

I'm so sad to see this poor little thing, my heart aches. 

Thank you for doing your best for this sweetie, now at least it will get the nourishment and attention it so desperately needed and didn't get.

I can't imagine that Easter is just around the corner....


----------



## TAWhatley

little bird said:


> There is one positive for this little creature.....if it survives.....and I'm betting it will under Terry's devoted and capable care. This little guy will always live in Terry's sanctuary.....there is no way anyone could ever part with a rescue they bring back from so close to the brink.
> The AVIAN WELFARE COALITION has been trying to get laws passed that forbid the sale of live animals through Pet Shops as the shop employees for the most part are totally ignorant of the care of the animals they are selling. The AWC has had some success in the area of selling un-weaned baby parrots and they are working hard to get more protection for all animals sold in pet stores
> The fault of the buyers in this case is questionable.......what kind of advice were they told by the sellers? Perhaps they were following the stores advice to the letter. While common sense tells you something is not right when a baby animal looks this way......at least they surrendered the baby to be cared for. If only there was a law that you could not own an animal until you had learned what you need to know to care for it......that will not soon happen. In this crazy world of ours.....we aren't even required to know how to care for a human baby before having one.


Thanks, Nona. I'm glad there is some headway being made with the young parrots. Though the lady with the duckling didn't want to tell me where she got it, I'm pretty sure it came from Village Pets in Santa Ana. This pet store is notorious for selling ducklings and chicks with no instructions or good information for the buyers, and obviously, very little concern about what ultimately happens to the little creatures.

Myself and others have for years taken flyers to them with care/feeding information and have begged the owner to stop selling these little birds .. not much cooperation there. For sure, the help has really no clue and do more harm by giving incorrect information than if they just told the truth and said they didn't know.

Then there's the duckings, quail, and chicken chicks hatched in school classrooms each year .. I'll just wait for those to start coming in before I start ranting about that ... SIGH ...

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

TAWhatley said:


> Yeah .. I did already think of the food intake issue, Pidgey. This little one is so far down that one huge meal of good stuff could probably kill it. I neglected to post originally that I am also giving this young duck vitamins and minerals.
> 
> If has had a nice warm bath and got blow dried with the hair dryer. I was able to get most of the gunk off the head .. it was nasty .. like semi-solid snot. I don't think the duckling had ever been in water or even had enough water to submerge the beak so it could snort out and clean the nostrils. *That little sweetie snorted and rubbed the head on those naked wings to beat the band .. also tried to use the feet to clean/preen. Given the fact that it really can't use the legs and that most of the toe nails are gone, I had to give it an A+ for effort .. it knew what it was supposed to do .. just couldn't do it.*
> Terry


That sounds encouraging, Terry...with time and TLC...I bet this little cutie will become WONDER DUCKY!

I don't know anything about the recuperative powers of ducks but will he re-grow toe nails? 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

_Shi_


----------



## TAWhatley

EgypSwiftLady said:


> If you name it give it a good strong name.


Thanks SwiftLady! The people called it Cool Duck .. we'll come up with something better and more fitting.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks, Shi, Sue, and Treesa .. I appreciate your kind comments and best wishes for this little duck "person".

I've gotta get off my soap box for a bit here or will drive everyone completely nuts!

Terry


----------



## Margarret

I just saw this thread Terry, thank heaven that baby is in your care. He is probably warm, clean and fed for the the first time since he hatched. It's hard to see how a person can be so ignorant to not see something was wrong with that baby. It was probably mauled regularly by the six year old and it's friends and sibs as well. I could just scream!!!!

Margaret


----------



## Rooster2312

I can't actually bring myself to view your link as I get really upset looking at poor victims of animal cruelty as does everyone else here, but I'd like to wish you the very best of luck with this little one who is in my thoughts and prayers.

Lindi


----------



## Snowbird Sue

Terry, take care of yourself too, and you are more than welcome for the compliments. I have  ZERO tolerance for child abuse and animal abuse. Like I said before, GOOD LUCK, you are going to need all you can get for this one.


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks, Margaret, Lindi, and Sue! Yes, the little one is as clean as we could get today without unduly stressing, also warm, also fed. We'll see from here, but this will not be an easy case. Too much damage has already been done. Still, ducks are tough .. not as tough as pigeons in my experience, but still pretty tough birds. Should this one live, it will have a forever home either with me or with my beloved friend, Kiem, who does only special needs ducks.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey

Well, I'm pretty hopeful given his behavior while you were cleaning him. At least he's got heart!

Pidgey


----------



## maryjane

I'm not looking at it either as I have enough bad dreams about poor little guys like him.....I'm so glad that lady had to move and that made her seek out a home for it. Good luck with him and Renee is right, I don't see how we aren't bailing you out of jail for decking someone!! I don't know if I could hold back 100% of the time, if I dealt with them as often as you have to.


----------



## zimmzimm3

I think this could be the case of the ugly duckling  I think he may not look good now but he will turn out beautiful in your care. Thank You for caring send my good wishes to the ugly duckling


----------



## TerriB

TAWhatley said:


> ...The people called it Cool Duck .. we'll come up with something better and more fitting.
> Terry


If it's a boy, how about Cool Hand Luke, considering the harrowing start he's had in life, yet still in there fighting!



Margarret said:


> ...He is probably warm, clean and fed for the the first time since he hatched...
> Margaret


Thank you SO MUCH for being there for this little waif!! Sure hope that your tender loving care gives him enough support to recover!


----------



## Vasp

Oh my God! And I thought Moody was in bad condition on peas, corn, beans, carrots, barley, triticale, rabbit pellets, apple, poultry pellets, black sunflower seeds, milo, and cracked corn! Wow, I guess I do feed her a lot. Wow... Poor baby. Moody, though her feathers are not perfect, at least has somewhat-pretty white, smooth feathers and a nice fluffy neck and clear blue eyes!

What a poor duckie... Wow... No one should buy any animal on impulse. With ducklings and other birds, it seems there isn't a wealth of knowledge up for grabs, like with dogs and cats.

Poor baby!

Moody, at about the same developmental stage as that DUCKLING (not gosling), looked like this:










I can't believe that happened to that baby. Thank you so much for bringing that beautiful, needy creature in.


----------



## mr squeaks

Pidgey said:


> Well, I'm pretty hopeful given his behavior while you were cleaning him. At least he's got heart!
> 
> Pidgey


You could call him "*BRAVEHEART*"

  

Shi


----------



## Vasp

Braveheart! Now there's a good name!

I need to rename Moody. Though she MAY be Moody, I just don't really know if that encourages her at all. xD


----------



## naturegirl

Oh my Gosh Terry!!!! If I only lived closer I would help you as much as I could. There is only one person I know of that can heal and take care of this little bird and that is you. I so wish and harp on people to do their homework before they get an animal. This little duck is in the best care possible. I am sorry that people just don't care about animals I always say 10 folds.

Cindy


----------



## Lin Hansen

Hi Terry,

I think you're very charitable in your assessment of the former owners (well meaning, but ignorant)....I feel more along the lines of Renee's assessment (What? Are you blind??? And stupid too???). It just seems unbelievable that these people didn't take two seconds to "google" duck care on the computer that I'm sure they have or make any inquiries at a library, vet, pet shop, ~anywhere!~ for some info on caring for this poor bird! Oh well, that's ~my~ vent and I'm not even actually involved in the situation, so I can just imagine what you have felt and are feeling, Terry.

In any case, I sure hope that you're able to help this poor, poor bird. And I"m happy to hear that he will have a forever home if he pulls through, because that poor baby deserves it after the hell he's been through.

Thank you Terry for all that you do!!!

Linda


----------



## pigeonmama

Terry,
How's the baby today? He must think he's in duck heaven, to finally be clean, fed, warm and loved. To think of the abuse he's had to survive. Yes, to me neglect is abuse.
We need an update on Little Peeps.
Daryl


----------



## Dezirrae

This poor little guy just floored me Terry!  I viewed the pix last night just before heading out for the evening so I didn't have time to post then. But seeing those pictures made me go and give Juliet, Noel, Weiderman, and Lacie an extra hug and kisses. "how sad" doesn't even BEGIN to adequately describe the emotion felt when seeing the duckling.

I'm very glad that they finally brought her to you because I know if it's going to survive you are its best hope. I would have wanted to report them for animal abuse though. Anything to make them feel as terrible as the duckling does. The eyes do say it all  I give you soooooo much credit for dealing non-confrontationally with these people that you come across so often. I've never met anyone quite like you.

Even though we don't need a collection right now to bail you out of jail (though I don't know how you contain yourself) I think a collection to help you with the expense you must put out to help these poor feathered friends would be a good idea. I'm serious - do you have a PayPal account? If not, please PM your mailing address. I can't help care for the little one's you take in but I would sure be glad to help enable the care you give them.

God bless you and may God bless little Braveheart.


----------



## jojo67

poor thing, i can't understand how some people do this to their pets, they must have very cold hearts, It would have been better if the woman had of moved sooner and the duck would of had a bit more of a chance, its great the work you do for these poor animals.


----------



## Larry_Cologne

Terry,

I have never seen a bird in such bad shape before now.

I am very glad it is now in your care, and I am glad the lady who gave it to you was able to overcome her shame in order to finally get some help for it. I think some people would have put it down on their own in order to avoid any recrimination or public exposure. Perhaps she was just expecting it to eventually get better, and it never did. It is not always easy for a person to go out and admit to others that he is just a plain darn ignorant fool.

I am hoping that the poor duck will enjoy better treatment so much that he forgets all his previous misery, and has a full, long, joyful life, to the extent that he can. Hopefully he will make it.

And ditto to what all the others say, THANKS for all you do!

Larry


----------



## horsesgot6

That Duck Is The Worst Looking Duck i Have Ever Seen. I'm So Glad You have Him/Her This Duck Is Atleast Safe And Cared For Now..
And For The Preson That Had the Duck Its Called A Vet If Its That Sick And You Don't Know What To Do. There Is Also This Great Thing Called The Internet that She Could Have Learned All She Wanted About Ducks. This Preson Just Didn't Care To. 
Terry You Are A great Preson For What You Do To Help These Great Animals And Being Able To Bite your Lip For These Animals I Know It Most Have Been Hard when You Saw This Little One. 

God Bless You Terry And Thank You For What You Do.. 

Please Do Keep Use Updated On This Little Guy / Gal.. I'll Add This One Into My Preys..


----------



## horsesgot6

mr squeaks said:


> You could call him "*BRAVEHEART*"
> 
> 
> 
> Shi


I Also Love That Name For Him / Her.


----------



## TAWhatley

This little one is hanging in .. will have pics tomorrow. Today was an exercise in learning .. the little one doesn't know how to recognize food .. we're going on from there. We tried every form of food possible for ducks .. the little one didn't get it. I ended up tubing 50cc at the end of the day .. more updates tomorrow! Little one spent 4 hours out in the sunshine today .. it didn't have a freaking clue .. 

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

SOOOO glad to hear the little one is still hanging in there! Bless his heart! Sounds like he has a strong will to make it!!

Will really look forward to the day he learns about eating on his own!

Thanks, Terry, again and again for all you are doing!

We are all anxiously awaiting future postive updates!

Still sending LOVE, HEALING THOUGHTS and SCRITCHES

Shi


----------



## naturegirl

What about " MIRACLE" he/she is still alive and has lived through such an awful ordeal so far that name really fits his situation. 

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking

That is so sad about him not knowing what real duck food is and not knowing about sunshine, thank you for teaching him what he so desperately has been lacking. Your supportive care will do wonders.


----------



## Dezirrae

Hope the little guy had a good day today Terry. I agree - how sad to not recognize real food or sunshine!  Bet the sunshine felt wonderful for him. I'm sure he feels your love


----------



## TAWhatley

*Monday Update ..*

Little Braveheart got only about an hour outside in the sun today as it was a bit cool and overcast for most of the day. While I love the name, Miracle, I do think that Braveheart is probably the right one for this little tyke.

When Braveheart is outside, it's like everything is new, interesting, exciting, sometimes frightening, and generally just overwhelming to the little one. I'm sure this will change as he has time to get used to all the sights and sounds, and he will then truly enjoy his outside time. With no feathers to speak of, he gets chilled easily, so we have to be careful in that regard.

Today he was willing to at least take a test nibble of everything I put in his food bowl. He ate pretty well today on his own but still got tubed another 50 cc this evening. Hopefully he will be an eager and adventuresome eater in the next few days and will start to put on some weight and grow some feathers.

Since Dez asked about donations, I will post the Paypal addy as well as the snail mail:

PayPal: [email protected]

Snail Mail: Village Pond Rescue & Rehabilitation, P.O. Box 729, Lake Forest CA 92609-0729

I used to just flatly refuse donations, but the school of life AKA school of hard knocks has taught me to graciously accept dontations on behalf of the birds and animals and to be very thankful for them.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

I'm glad he ate on his own, he is finally getting to live a real duck life.

Thanks for update, Terry.


----------



## TerriB

Glad to hear that Braveheart is making some progress His resiliance is amazing! Great work, Terry!


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Late getting to this thread. OMG, poor little Braveheart! I certainly send him my very best thoughts for a quick and thorough recovery. I'm just glad that its keepers finally decided that it needed some help, but hard to believe they didn't understand that he didn't look like a normal duckling. Maybe Boni can be persuaded to make him a little duck cloak until he can grow his own. 
Good luck, Braveheart. You're with a real miracle lady now!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Terry, how is little Braveheart doing?


----------



## TAWhatley

Thank you everyone for all the well wishes for little Braveheart. So far .. so good. Braveheart still has no real use of the legs but there is perhaps a tiny bit of improvement, and he is eating quite a bit better. I hope to get some new pictures tomorrow or over the weekend .. at the very least, Braveheart is looking much better without all that snot or whatever it was all over his face and head! I think he might turn out to be a Fawn and White Runner or Runner mix. What he is certainly doesn't matter as long as he can get better and have at least a decent quality of life.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey

Do you pick him up a little bit, kinda' cradled in your hands with his legs dangling some, and encourage him to try and take steps?

Pidgey


----------



## zimmzimm3

Do you know what happened to the duckling? Was it just poor care? Poor thing  good luck


----------



## TAWhatley

Pidgey said:


> Do you pick him up a little bit, kinda' cradled in your hands with his legs dangling some, and encourage him to try and take steps?
> 
> Pidgey


Yep, and we have "swim" time where he floats just enough to swim if he wants to or to put his little webbed feet down and try to stand .. with the water supporting the body .. it's a lot easier to stand.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

zimmzimm3 said:


> Do you know what happened to the duckling? Was it just poor care? Poor thing  good luck


It appears to be strictly a case of poor care .. very sad as this young duck will be paying the price for that for the rest of his or her life .. said lifetime might be very short because of the very poor start in life. 

Terry


----------



## TerriB

TAWhatley said:


> Yep, and we have "swim" time where he floats just enough to swim if he wants to or to put his little webbed feet down and try to stand .. with the water supporting the body .. it's a lot easier to stand.
> 
> Terry


Ah, water therapy! Very smart, Terry! Sorry for the stupid question, but do ducks still float if they don't have good feather coverage?


----------



## zimmzimm3

it is very sad thanks times a million for taking him in


----------



## TAWhatley

TerriB said:


> Ah, water therapy! Very smart, Terry! Sorry for the stupid question, but do ducks still float if they don't have good feather coverage?


Yep, but not for too long .. gotta be a bit careful there! If you have deep enough water, then the body of just about anything will float .. at least a bit and at least for a short time. With Braveheart, I just want the water to be deep enough for him to float and swim if he wants, clean his nostrils, eyes, and head, and then hopefully put those little legs and feet down and STAND with the water supporting the weight of the body. Water therapy is good, and it does work .. especially for needy little ducks like Braveheart.

Braveheart has so few feathers that it's not an issue with with him, but with ducks that DO have feathers .. if those feathers are not waterproof, they become soaking wet and add a really significant amount of weight to the bird which can be a problem .. they get waterlogged and SINK. With Braveheart, he's practically naked, so it's not a big issue .. his issues are getting too chilled, too tired, and just plain scared.

Terry


----------



## TerriB

Thanks for the good information, Terry. I know you've posted pics of birds that were dumped with poor feather quality and floated low in the water. Perhaps Braveheart needs a little spa robe to toss on apres swim.


----------



## TAWhatley

TerriB said:


> Thanks for the good information, Terry. I know you've posted pics of birds that were dumped with poor feather quality and floated low in the water. Perhaps Braveheart needs a little spa robe to toss on apres swim.


 Yep .. a spa robe would be great! My neighbor and friend is a great seamtress .. maybe Denise could do that! Meanwhile, a big, big, fluffy bathtowel (a duck towel for sure) has to serve (after getting blow dried with a hair dryer).

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC

Terry, thank you for the update. I'm so happy he is still hanging in there.

Do you think some osteoform sprinkled on his food could help his bones? I don't know if ducks get the metabolic bone disease like mockers and other songbirds but seems like that could help.

And, I'm sure glad that snot stuff is gone. What a disgrace!


----------



## TAWhatley

Lady Tarheel said:


> Terry, thank you for the update. I'm so happy he is still hanging in there.
> 
> Do you think some osteoform sprinkled on his food could help his bones? I don't know if ducks get the metabolic bone disease like mockers and other songbirds but seems like that could help.
> 
> And, I'm sure glad that snot stuff is gone. What a disgrace!


Hi Maggie! Braveheart is getting extra calcium in the form of capsules. They can and do get MBD like the little song birds.

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6

I'm So Glad to Hear Braveheart is doing Better. I'm Sure With Him being In Such Caring Hands Like Yours He Will Get even Better With Time. 

I'll Keep Him In my thougths and Preys.. 

God Bless You Terry For All You do.


----------



## Lovebirds

It's just GREAT that Braveheart is hanging in there. We all KNEW you could pull him through if anyone could. Bet he's one happy little duck. Can't wait to see more pictures of him.


----------



## Skyeking

I'm glad to hear little Braveheart continues to improve. 

Thank you so much for evrything you do for him!!!

May he continue to imrpove and have lots of "tub" time, with lots of fluffy towels to wrap him into after.


----------



## TerriB

TAWhatley said:


> Yep .. a spa robe would be great! My neighbor and friend is a great seamtress .. maybe Denise could do that! Meanwhile, a big, big, fluffy bathtowel (a duck towel for sure) has to serve (after getting blow dried with a hair dryer).
> 
> Terry


All the luxuries of home! My Walter always seems to enjoy being blown dry - maybe that's as close as a slow flying king pigeon can get to having the wind in his face.


----------



## TAWhatley

TerriB said:


> My Walter always seems to enjoy being blown dry - maybe that's as close as a slow flying king pigeon can get to having the wind in his face.


 Good 'un, Terri!

Terry


----------



## bigislerollers

Aloha Terri,
Just saw this thread. Braveheart is very lucky that you intervened in time.
My only real concern is that I hope these "people" that let Braveheart get into this condition don't have any children or plan on having any.


----------



## Tilly

bigislerollers said:


> Aloha Terri,
> Just saw this thread. Braveheart is very lucky that you intervened in time.
> My only real concern is that I hope these "people" that let Braveheart get into this condition don't have any children or plan on having any.


Sadly, I think I read they do.


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks, Dexter .. Tilly is correct. There is at least one child in the family that had Braveheart. Braveheart was an impulse buy for a six year old boy.

Terrry


----------



## TAWhatley

*Rub A Dub Dub - It's Braveheart In The Tub!*

http://www.rims.net/2008Feb23

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC

Terry, he has a new spark in his eye and his head is looking so much better.

Will the other little duck lose that foot? People can be such unthinking idiots.

For some reason I can never get the videos to play.


----------



## Lovebirds

Braveheart IS looking better. Poor baby without any feathers. And the tie strap on the leg.............IDIOTS!!! is all I can say. Hope the foot will be ok.


----------



## Pidgey

I had to wait for quite awhile before the videos played. Little Braveheart is trying to act normal and we're getting some leg action!

Terry, has the actual bone narrowed where the tie-wrap was? I kinda' expect that it has and they often do in string injuries.

Pidgey


----------



## Dezirrae

I'm so thrilled that Braveheart is looking so much better! I really enjoyed the videos - good to see him being so energetic  

I hope the other one's foot improves too... that must be so painful  Keep us posted.


----------



## TAWhatley

Lady Tarheel said:


> Terry, he has a new spark in his eye and his head is looking so much better.
> 
> Will the other little duck lose that foot? People can be such unthinking idiots.
> 
> For some reason I can never get the videos to play.


Well, little Braveheart is still very pitiful looking, but I'm pleased with the small amount of improvement that I am seeing.

Doubtful that the other duck will lose the foot, but it's going to be in for a fairly long rehab time at the wildlife center. It seems to take forever and a day to get the swelling down, let alone gone, with these types of injuries.

Try these links and see if the videos work:

http://www.rims.net/2008Feb23/images/hpim4819.avi

http://www.rims.net/2008Feb23/images/hpim4821.avi

They do take a bit of time to load and some people need to click on the little black screen when viewing them in Picasa to get them to start.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks, Renee, Pidgey, and Dez for having a look! Pidgey, the bone may be a slight bit smaller where the tie wrap was, but I don't think by much. Hopefully the wildlife center can get that duck good enough to be released.

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen

Terry,

Oh poor Braveheart.....I'm glad to hear he's doing better, but he still does look so forlorn without his feathers. I'm so happy that he's getting to experience the proper care and normal "ducky" things with you. Btw, is that your voice in the video? If so, you have a very sweet sounding speaking voice....just like I imagined. 

And that poor duck's foot.....hope he will be able to recover from that....it's so painful to look at.

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley

Lin Hansen said:


> Btw, is that your voice in the video? If so, you have a very sweet sounding speaking voice....just like I imagined.
> Linda


Yes, that's my voice .. talking baby talk to little Braveheart. When I heard it on the video I said to myself "Gee .. all of us sound about the same when talking to our birds and animals". I thought I sounded just like Renee talking to her new dog and her pigeons .. it must be an animal lover thing that makes you talk "funny"  

Terry


----------



## Vasp

Oh my... Braveheart's little voice is so adorable and so saddening. Ducks and geese are so vocal. It sounds like Braveheart will be a female because she doesn't have the softer, more "hissy" voice that is common in males.

Those legs look absolutely horrible and little Braveheart looks so thin, so helpless and so bad. The little one's wings look so painful, too. Thank you so much for taking Braveheart in. It's so good of you. I can't believe something like this would happen to an innocent little duck.


----------



## TAWhatley

Vasp said:


> Oh my... Braveheart's little voice is so adorable and so saddening. Ducks and geese are so vocal. It sounds like Braveheart will be a female because she doesn't have the softer, more "hissy" voice that is common in males.
> 
> Those legs look absolutely horrible and little Braveheart looks so thin, so helpless and so bad. The little one's wings look so painful, too. Thank you so much for taking Braveheart in. It's so good of you. I can't believe something like this would happen to an innocent little duck.


Thank you, Vasp. Braveheart is a very sad little case and may well have a very sad ending, but we're trying every day. Keep him/her in your thoughts. If Braveheart does live, s/he is going to have some real physical challenges to try and deal with with the legs. 

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC

Terry, thank you for the links. I was able to see the videos and, you do sound like Renee when she talks to her pigeons and Rudy. Loved them. Braveheart seemed really happy in the bath.


----------



## TAWhatley

Lady Tarheel said:


> Terry, thank you for the links. I was able to see the videos and, you do sound like Renee when she talks to her pigeons and Rudy. Loved them. Braveheart seemed really happy in the bath.


I'm glad the links worked, Maggie!

Terry


----------



## Ronni

Terry, I just had to pop over here and check your Braveheart thread for updates. I'm so happy that there's some improvement, and he looks SO much brighter in that last lot of pics. 

I REFUSE to believe that he might not make it. After what he's been through, I'd say the universe OWES him. Finding you was just the first step.  

HUGS
Ronni


----------



## mr squeaks

Ronni said:


> Terry, I just had to pop over here and check your Braveheart thread for updates. I'm so happy that there's some improvement, and he looks SO much brighter in that last lot of pics.
> 
> I REFUSE to believe that he might not make it. After what he's been through, I'd say the universe OWES him. Finding you was just the first step.
> 
> HUGS
> Ronni


VERY WELL SAID, Ronni!!

I agree 100% !!

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley

Hey Ronni! Good to see you here! Thanks for checking on Braveheart. I'll do my best to keep S-T updated on him/her also. 

Terry


----------



## TerriB

Great videos, Terry! Braveheart is dealing with the here and now - obviously enjoying the regular healthy grub and the chance to splash in the water!

Good to know that constrictions like that mallard's take some time to recover. Best wishes for his healing!


----------



## TAWhatley

*Braveheart Update ..*

Little Braveheart continues to hang in there .. what an amazing little duck. There continues to be a small amount of improvement in his/her overall well being but such a long way to go.

A lovely young lady who is a volunteer at the Laguna Niguel Regional Park brought me a domestic goose last night with a broken wing. We got to talking and the topic of Braveheart came up and she wanted to meet Braveheart. Well, I knew the instant she saw Braveheart that her heart and probably half her soul had been stolen. She asked if she could take Braveheart home with her right then and there. We decided that a bit of time was needed to think about this change in "guardianship" and that she would call me today and let me know if she still felt that same way. Well, she did call and she did still want Braveheart. She and her husband came and picked Braveheart up this evening along with meds, food, and supplies. This isn't intended to be a forever thing but rather a fostering type of thing where Braveheart will come back to me at an appropriate time. We'll see if that happens .. BUT I think Braveheart just found him/herself a wonderful new home.

I trust this young lady a great deal, and I know she will take wonderful care of Braveheart.

I'll keep everyone posted! I've asked her to send pictures regularly! 

Terry


----------



## TerriB

AWESOME!!!!! Braveheart has certainly hit the jackpot after a rough start in life!


----------



## mr squeaks

I SURE hope all goes well, Terry!!

Braveheart has stolen our hearts too and we all feel protective toward him. I'm sure you will understand that we will need updates...he does sound like he will get tons of TLC! 

Wishing Braveheart ALL THE BEST WITH LOADS OF LOVE, GENTLE HUGS AND SCRITCHES!!

_Shi & Squeaks_


----------



## naturegirl

Hi Terry just wondering how the little duck is doing? Hope things are looking better for him. 

Cindy


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

TAWhatley said:


> http://www.rims.net/2008Feb23
> 
> Terry


 
Terry,
I'm so glad Braveheart is doing and looking so much better, it makes my heart sing! 
I have a Runner and they are a joy h/her companion is a lovely little Call duck. Give Braveheart a snuggle from us.


----------



## Margarret

Terry,

That sounds like a wonderful outcome for Braveheart and for you too. I know you hated to see him go, but it sounds like she will do a good job, with your guidance, to get him as functional as possible. You have been stretched thin with a number of serious injuries(the birds, not you) and a little help will give you time to take a deep breath or two. I'm glad for you both.

Margaret


----------



## Pidgey

Love goes a looooonnngg ways, sometimes!

Pidgey


----------



## Feather

Terry,

Sweet Lil Braveheart is alot braver than I am. I just did not have the nerve to look at this thread until today. God bless that lil creature...I could tell when he was in his tub that he still has a whole lot of "want to live" left in him. Your voice is soothing as Renee's is. And Braveheart was telling you "Look at me I can do it". 

Terry...please keep us updated. As was said earlier "Love conquers all".

Sorry Pidgey...I misquoted you a bit.


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks, everyone! I'm quite confident that Braveheart's new Mom will do a wonderful job. I had to stop myself about six times today from calling her to see how it's going. I know she will keep me posted, and I'll keep all of you posted. She just needs to have a little time to figure out how to take care of Braveheart in her own way.

As to serious injuries .. HAH! Just call me GRACE! I fell off a ladder about 3 weeks ago and really, really racked myself up on the right side. That made for a few really un-fun days of not being able to use my right hand or arm. I'm finally to the point where it is just very, very painful!  

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama

> As to serious injuries .. HAH! Just call me GRACE! I fell off a ladder about 3 weeks ago and really, really racked myself up on the right side. That made for a few really un-fun days of not being able to use my right hand or arm. I'm finally to the point where it is just very, very painful!
> 
> Terry


Guess we all have to gang together and now rehab Terry, right kids 
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds

TAWhatley said:


> As to serious injuries .. HAH! Just call me GRACE! I fell off a ladder about 3 weeks ago and really, really racked myself up on the right side. That made for a few really un-fun days of not being able to use my right hand or arm. I'm finally to the point where it is just very, very painful!
> 
> Terry



Terry, you got to be more careful lady!! WE CANNOT have you laid up. We'd fall apart I'm sure. 
I had a fear of falling off a ladder the whole time we were building our loft. I'm not really scared of heights, but ladders DO scare me.


----------



## Pidgey

A friend of ours was on a ladder just a few days ago, the bottom slid outwards and he and the ladder went down all the way. He broke his wrist, drove his nose into his sinuses and has a pretty long cut running around his brow and eye. Gotta' watch those things!

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks everyone for your well wishes for me! I'm going to be OK (sooner or later). I must say, though, that this has been one of the most painful things I've been through. 

Terry


----------



## Reti

Ouch Terry, how horrible.
Glad you're doing better, hope you won't have any long lasting pains though.

Reti


----------



## TerriB

Terry, sure hope you're feeling better! An injury like that can really take the wind out of your sails.  I had to break bones in both my feet before I understood I needed to slow down.


----------



## maryjane

Braveheart obviously has such a big will to live, Terry. I'm glad he found a loving foster mom and dad to keep on caring for him while I'm sure you'll be watching over their shoulders as he gets better each day.  And stay off the ladders, we can't afford to have you missing from the site and who would do the 22 hours worth of work (I'm sure it must be at least that much!) each day at your house???


----------



## TAWhatley

I had a nice long talk with Braveheart's foster Mom today. I must say she is doing an incredible job of looking after Braveheart and doing everything in her power to try and get the little one up and going. Having had Braveheart for a couple of weeks, I totally understand how frustrating things can be, but she, her husband, and Braveheart are working everything out.

Should have some photos by Tuesday or Wednesday and will certainly share those with you all.

As I understand it, Braveheart already has the foster Dad well trained .. do some pitiful quacking while all alone in the upstairs bathroom when she's actually supposed to be sleeping, and Dad will come get her, bring her downstairs, snuggle her in a towel nest on his lap, and gently rub her beak while he watches TV. As I understand the "rules" of this "game", Dad is not allowed to stop the beak rubbing until Braveheart nods off and goes to sleep. Any premature stoppage of the beak rubbing results in quite a little hissy fit and lots of quite irate quacking  

Terry


----------



## Pidgey

TAWhatley said:


> As I understand it, Braveheart already has the foster Dad well trained .. do some pitiful quacking while all alone in the upstairs bathroom when she's actually supposed to be sleeping, and Dad will come get her, bring her downstairs, snuggle her in a towel nest on his lap, and gently rub her beak while he watches TV. As I understand the "rules" of this "game", Dad is not allowed to stop the beak rubbing until Braveheart nods off and goes to sleep. Any premature stoppage of the beak rubbing results in quite a little hissy fit and lots of quite irate quacking
> 
> Terry


GO BRAVEHEART!!!

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks

I certainly agree with Pidgey! (Hope your friend who had the bad ladder day is doing OK, Pidgey! Ouch!)

Terry, I hope your ladder experience is fast becoming just a bad memory! 

I am SO glad to hear that Braveheart is hanging in there! BUT, MOST pleased because he not only has loving care, but EXTRA SPECIAL LOVING CARE!  

He is going to be one spoiled duck and richly deserved, I might add!!  

Love, Hugs and Scritches to you all!!!

_Shi & Squeaks_


----------



## Reti

All babies deserve to be spoiled, but Bravehert certainly deserves it more than anyone else. 

Reti


----------



## Snowbird Sue

I second that !


----------



## Feather

Bless her little heart! I guess she does have the kind of foster care that she needs. She appeared to be so neglected. Good for you foster dad! I could easily understand how some pitiful little quakes could get dad up those stairs and to the rescue.


Terry,

I am surprised that they didn't call you to go and get that goose that was holding that lady and her dog prisoner inside of their house.


----------



## TAWhatley

Feather said:


> Terry,
> 
> I am surprised that they didn't call you to go and get that goose that was holding that lady and her dog prisoner inside of their house.


LOL! Thank goodness for small favors there .. it would have been a long trip! If I'm thinking of the same goose, it's actually very sad as he was taken away from his mate  

Terry


----------



## Feather

Oh my god...can't his owners get him back?


----------



## zimmzimm3

TAWhatley said:


> I had a nice long talk with Braveheart's foster Mom today. I must say she is doing an incredible job of looking after Braveheart and doing everything in her power to try and get the little one up and going. Having had Braveheart for a couple of weeks, I totally understand how frustrating things can be, but she, her husband, and Braveheart are working everything out.
> 
> Should have some photos by Tuesday or Wednesday and will certainly share those with you all.
> 
> As I understand it, Braveheart already has the foster Dad well trained .. do some pitiful quacking while all alone in the upstairs bathroom when she's actually supposed to be sleeping, and Dad will come get her, bring her downstairs, snuggle her in a towel nest on his lap, and gently rub her beak while he watches TV. As I understand the "rules" of this "game", Dad is not allowed to stop the beak rubbing until Braveheart nods off and goes to sleep. Any premature stoppage of the beak rubbing results in quite a little hissy fit and lots of quite irate quacking
> 
> Terry


We now know who is in charge of that household.


----------



## TAWhatley

Feather said:


> Oh my god...can't his owners get him back?


The situation I am aware of was with Canada Geese which are wild and protected under the Migratory Bird Treaty Act. Thus .. there's no owner that can take action.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

*Update - Braveheart Saw Dr. Lee Today*

Braveheart's foster Mom called last night and we had a long talk about Braveheart and how things are going. It seemed that now would be a good time to have Braveheart examined by a vet, so the foster Mom took her to Dr. Lee this afternoon .. the foster Dad went with Mom and Braveheart (I think the foster Dad not so secretly simply adores Braveheart )

Dr. Lee confirmed that there were no broken bones or dislocated joints or anything of that nature which had been a bit of a concern. He felt that all of Braveheart's problems were due to poor care and extreme malnutrition in her early days. Dr. Lee felt that Braveheart also does not see well which could explain how difficult it is to get her to recognize things as food and try them. Also that Braveheart may never regain the use of her left leg .. might get some improvement there over time but no guarantees. Also that the tip of one wing is dead and will probably have to be amputated at some point assuming Braveheart makes it that far.

All in all, the prognosis was guarded at best and not much real good news, BUT, we're going to keep going with the regimen that we've started and hope for the best.

I'll keep you posted and will post the pictures when I receive them.

I could tell when the foster Mom called after the vet visit that she is really starting to feel the pressure and emotional stress of caring for Braveheart but was willing to continue with the understanding that Braveheart can come back to me at any time.

I don't think many people really understand just how difficult, time consuming, and emotionally draining it can be to be responsible for the care of an extremely needy/disabled bird or animal. My hat's off to the foster Mom and Dad!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

I didn't know whether to smile or cry reading your Braveheart update, Terry!

Poor little mite! I DO know that ALL the prayers, well wishes and love pouring to Braveheart from this site will surely help his progress with hopes for future positive updates!

Foster dad sounds so caring and I loved your update about getting his "attention!' I know that Braveheart will receive the best care around!! His foster mom and dad deserve the greatest THANKS for all they are doing!

LOVE, GENTLE HUGS & SCRITCHES WITH CONTINUING HEALING THOUGHTS FOR A LITTLE DUCK WHO HAS CAPTURED OUR HEARTS! 

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley

mr squeaks said:


> I didn't know whether to smile or cry reading your Braveheart update, Terry!
> 
> Poor little mite! I DO know that ALL the prayers, well wishes and love pouring to Braveheart from this site will surely help his progress with hopes for future positive updates!
> 
> Foster dad sounds so caring and I loved your update about getting his "attention!' I know that Braveheart will receive the best care around!! His foster mom and dad deserve the greatest THANKS for all they are doing!
> 
> LOVE, GENTLE HUGS & SCRITCHES WITH CONTINUING HEALING THOUGHTS FOR A LITTLE DUCK WHO HAS CAPTURED OUR HEARTS!
> 
> Shi


Thanks, Shi! Just keep on pulling for little Braveheart! S/he's going to get every chance to overcome and go on to a happy life in a loving home.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

TAWhatley said:


> I could tell when the foster Mom called after the vet visit that she is really starting to feel the pressure and emotional stress of caring for Braveheart but was willing to continue with the understanding that Braveheart can come back to me at any time.
> 
> *I don't think many people really understand just how difficult, time consuming, and emotionally draining it can be to be responsible for the care of an extremely needy/disabled bird or animal. My hat's off to the foster Mom and Dad!
> Terry


Hi Terry,

I guess the prognosis is about all that could be expected, but I'm sure Braveheart HAS made progress since the day you acquired him. Also, if you or anyone know of an animal/bird nutritionist, they could surely help with a diet that would ensure Brqaveheart optimal nutrition to give him the best chance for quality life. If you know someone who is into organic foods and also knows ducks that would be the one to seek advice from. It would be a BIG plus for Braveheart.

* Yes, I can understand how she feels, having raised children that are ill from time to time, it is completely emotionally and physically exhausting. I am going to say a prayer for her, and she needs to remember to also take good care of herself, because she will be no good for her foster child, should she allow herself to get run down. Please tell her that, and that we are thinking and praying for her and Braveheart.

Thank you


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for your post, Treesa .. that's good advice about finding someone who could advise about Braveheart's diet. 

Terry


----------



## Charis

TAWhatley said:


> Braveheart's foster Mom called last night and we had a long talk about Braveheart and how things are going. It seemed that now would be a good time to have Braveheart examined by a vet, so the foster Mom took her to Dr. Lee this afternoon .. the foster Dad went with Mom and Braveheart (I think the foster Dad not so secretly simply adores Braveheart )
> 
> Dr. Lee confirmed that there were no broken bones or dislocated joints or anything of that nature which had been a bit of a concern. He felt that all of Braveheart's problems were due to poor care and extreme malnutrition in her early days. Dr. Lee felt that Braveheart also does not see well which could explain how difficult it is to get her to recognize things as food and try them. Also that Braveheart may never regain the use of her left leg .. might get some improvement there over time but no guarantees. Also that the tip of one wing is dead and will probably have to be amputated at some point assuming Braveheart makes it that far.
> 
> All in all, the prognosis was guarded at best and not much real good news, BUT, we're going to keep going with the regimen that we've started and hope for the best.
> 
> I'll keep you posted and will post the pictures when I receive them.
> 
> I could tell when the foster Mom called after the vet visit that she is really starting to feel the pressure and emotional stress of caring for Braveheart but was willing to continue with the understanding that Braveheart can come back to me at any time.
> 
> I don't think many people really understand just how difficult, time consuming, and emotionally draining it can be to be responsible for the care of an extremely needy/disabled bird or animal. My hat's off to the foster Mom and Dad!
> 
> Terry


It's like dealing with a sick baby that you don't know is going to get better, you can't expain it to them, it just eats away at you emotionally and no matter where you go...you can't get awy from it emotionally.


----------



## Feather

Terry, 

So sorry about the goose.

This is a bad time of year for bunnies and baby ducks. In a month they will have lost the same appeal as they had when they were taken home as Easter Gifts. The selling of these animals should be outlawed a month before Easter. Maybe people that buy these precious animals outside the glamour of the season will be those who really want them and are willing to give them the proper care.

Best to you BRAVEHEART! We are all pulling for you.


----------



## xxmoxiexx

OH MY!! Terry! I almost never venture outside the top of the forum section, and dared venture tonight when i should be studying for midterms, but OMG! TERRY! I cant believe someone LET that happen to the duck i mean, yes, some people just dont know, but OMG! MY HEART GOES OUT TO YOU AND ALL YOUR FEATHERED FAMILY! (And furry ones?!?)
Terry, you REALLY are someone VERY special!


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks again everyone for all your well wishes and concern for little Braveheart! It does my heart good! I know that with all of us pulling for Braveheart that some good things should be happening soon.

Terry


----------



## Ronni

It's good to hear that Braveheart was in to see Dr. Lee, and that there are no additional problems to deal with. Now I'm firmly visualizing the shock on Dr. Lee's face when he sees a huge improvement in Braveheart at his next checkup.  

Bless his wonderful foster Mom and her sweet hubby, I'm sending lots of prayers for strength and healing.


----------



## TAWhatley

Ronni said:


> It's good to hear that Braveheart was in to see Dr. Lee, and that there are no additional problems to deal with. Now I'm firmly visualizing the shock on Dr. Lee's face when he sees a huge improvement in Braveheart at his next checkup.
> 
> Bless his wonderful foster Mom and her sweet hubby, I'm sending lots of prayers for strength and healing.


Thanks, Ronni! I'll try to be sure to be at that vet check with camera in hand! Dr. Lee is such a good guy .. he will be thrilled if Braveheart surprises him and heartbroken if she doesn't ..

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC

Terry, thank you so much for keeping us posted about Braveheart's condition. I hope the foster parents can continue to "hang" in there. It does take a toll, both physically and emotionally. I guess the eyesight problem stems from poor nutrition and being malnourished. I hope that with good nourishment that can straighten out.


----------



## TerriB

Glad that Braveheart is being given such excellent support. His problems really show the difference good nutrition makes to developing birds. Certainly hope that all the TLC can help pull him through!


----------



## TAWhatley

*Braveheart Update ..*

Braveheart's foster Mom called me this morning and left a great message. We're still so far from being out of the woods, that it's not even funny, BUT Braveheart is eating more and sampling more foods, is growing some real feathers, and getting down sprouting on the bare spots. Braveheart is trying very, very hard to use her bad leg and is now showing improvement in the strength in that leg. Like I said .. we've got a huge way to go, but I was encouraged.

I really cannot thank the foster Mom and Dad enough for all the time, effort, and love that they are giving to Braveheart.

Terry


----------



## TerriB

Excellent news!!! Considering what he looked like when you got him, his spirit is incredible. He is so lucky to have met up with such caring folks!


----------



## Pidgey

TAWhatley said:


> I really cannot thank the foster Mom and Dad enough for all the time, effort, and love that they are giving to Braveheart.
> 
> Terry


And spoiling and beak-rubbing!

Pidgey


----------



## Ronni

WOO HOO!!! What great news, Terry! Christy must be SO thrilled to see such improvement in him. What an amazing little guy.  Oops, I mean.....GAL.


----------



## TAWhatley

Well, we DON'T know if Braveheart is a girl or a boy, so either pronoun will work for now  Christy and I kind of decided on girl .. Yes, Pidgey .. I am quite sure the beak rubbing and lap time has a lot to do with the progress this little one is making.

Braveheart has another Dr. Lee visit coming up in a week or so .. I'll keep everyone posted.

Assuming that Braveheart does make it, s/he will be looking for a forever home. If anyone here is up to the job, please let me know.

Terry


----------



## Ronni

> Braveheart has another Dr. Lee visit coming up in a week or so


Hee Hee.....get your camera ready to catch the shock on his face!


----------



## TAWhatley

Ronni said:


> Hee Hee.....get your camera ready to catch the shock on his face!


Yeah .. I'll be prepared. He is such a lovely man .. I can always tell when he has let his heart be stolen by a patient .. he ALWAYS gently taps whatever creature it is very gently on it's nose/beak with his right index finger while saying "Let us see what is going to happen". I just love this vet .. he isn't the most bird savvy vet on the planet, but he does know about birds from a prior stint in an avian practice, knows about horses and cows from another stint, and has been on his own as a dog/cat/rabbit vet for decades. He is a sweet and caring person that has saved more birds and animals for me and my rescue friends than I could possibly count. Braveheart's last visit cost the foster dad a whole $55.00 .. that was exam, no charge for office visit, injections, and meds to go home .. granted .. I called and asked him to be "gentle" on the charges, but anywhere else .. this would have been a $200-500 vet visit just because it was a bird. I am so very grateful to Dr. Lee and thankful that I have him as my vet.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

Dr. Lee sounds like a most wonderful Vet, Terry! I'm sure Braveheart will be in good hands...

Braveheart a girl??? Mmmmm, not quite sure how to take that news...so used to thinking "boy duck!"  

Will Braveheart be able to handle leaving his foster parents? Don't ducks bond with their caregivers?

Just hoping for improvements day by day for this little darling...

With LOVE, HUGS and continued HEALING THOUGHTS to a wonderful little one with such a CAN DO attitude!

Keep up the great work lovely foster parents!

Shi


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Terry,

That is definitely an excellent update.

Thank you for letting us know, and also a BIG thank you to Braveheart's "mom" and "dad" for all their loving, and nurturing care!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Terry, many thanks for the upbeat post.


----------



## TAWhatley

I got some pictures from Kristi, Braveheart's foster Mom, yesterday and am expecting some additional ones from her. As soon as I have all of them and get them resized (they are HUGE photos), I will get them posted.

Kristi has done wonderful job with Braveheart. It doesn't appear that Braveheart is ever going to be a 100% "normal" duck, but great strides have been made. I'll post more details when I get the pictures up.

I remain so very grateful to the foster Mom and Dad for all they have done and are doing for little Braveheart.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Terry, 

Needless to say, I didn't have a clue about this situation. This poor baby has got a second chance at life now and I'm glad he/she seems to be improving. What a tragedy all around though and the original owner should have been ashamed to bring this bird to you in that condition.

Sorry to hear that you hurt yourself falling off a ladder, hope you're doing better as well.

Looking forward to seeing the new pictures of Braveheart.


----------



## Reti

Can't wait for the pics. I was wondering how he is getting along. 

Reti


----------



## TerriB

Thanks for the update! That is one lucky bird! Looking forward to the photos.


----------



## TAWhatley

*Braveheart Pics From March 1, 2008*

Here are a few photos taken shortly after Braveheart went to her foster home around March 1. I haven't yet received the more recent pictures from Kristi, the foster Mom, but will post them as soon as I have them.

http://www.rims.net/2008Apr05

Terry


----------



## Ronni

Really looking forward to updated pics, Terry.


----------



## Reti

He is such a sweet baby and so lucky to be loved by so many people. He certainly needs and deserves the special attention.

Reti


----------



## Snowbird Sue

Thank you f or sharing, that is one LUCKY duck!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Terry,

Braveheart does look much better, compared to the pictures of when you first received him/her! I sure hope he/she looks even better when you get the next batch of photos from the new caretaker. Poor baby has had an awful start in life.


----------



## TAWhatley

*Braveheart Came To Visit This Morning ..*

http://www.rims.net/2008Apr08/

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

Wow....what a change! Braveheart looks better. All the love and extra special attention is paying off. Thanks for sharing, Terry.


----------



## Lovebirds

Oh what a sweetie and he WAS giving you the evil eye about the camera. Glad he's doing so much better.


----------



## Pidgey

I guess the feather follicles are starting to develop as they normally do with a much younger duckling, huh? So, we're hopin' that all that turns into feathers in a few weeks to months, right?

Pidgey


----------



## Charis

I wonder if they could rig up a sling for him, kind of like one of those bouncy things I used to put my son in when he was a baby, no bounce for the duck though. Just to get him on his feet with support. Maybe that would help strengthen his legs.


----------



## maryjane

I'm so glad he's doing so much better. Thank you for the update.


----------



## Dezirrae

What a difference!!!  Great photos. So glad to hear such wonderful progress.


----------



## Lin Hansen

Oh Terry, thank goodness....he looks much better.

Hope he will improve more everyday....poor guy!

Linda


----------



## TerriB

What amazing progress!!! Love the fluff and feather growth! That eye speaks of a confident, well-loved duck. YEAH!!!! Thank you so much for the update.


----------



## TAWhatley

Thank you everyone. Yes, Braveheart is so well loved and so well cared for by the foster Mom and Dad. I am eternally grateful to them.

Though Braveheart looks so much better and is loved and well cared for, this is a very difficult situation as I don't think Braveheart is ever going to get any better. I think she is going to be like Little Eddie in some ways and get a bit better and then just pass away. I'm not trying to be mean, ugly, pessimistic .. just realistic .. I don't think Braveheart has much of a chance for the long term. Still, we're just going to keep going as we are and see what happens. I hope I get very happily surprised, but I don't really see that happening. For now, Braveheart is safe, loved, pampered .. and will stay that way.

Braveheart does get physical therapy from swimming and massage of her legs, feet, and wings. Kristi is DEVOTED to this little duck and spends hours with Braveheart each day. Plus .. Braveheart goes everywhere with Kristi .. that's why I got a visit this morning. Kristi and Braveheart were running errands in my neighborhood and called and stopped by.

Folks, there isn't going to be a long term happy ending for Braveheart, but we're gonna go with the best of what we've got right now.

This little duck has finally found love, warmth, caring, good food .. all the things she never had before .. it's a brutal shame that all these good things have probably come too late.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

While the chances seem to support your comments, Terry, let us never forget the _*POWER*_ of love, from which miracles occur...

Braveheart has come a long way in just a short time. 

We all send our MOST HEALING and HOPEFUL THOUGHTS to one courageous little duck and his caregiver!! 

All of us will be watching for future positive updates...

With LOVE, HUGS, and SCRITCHES 

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley

You're right Shi .. hope springs eternal .. but .. please pray for this little duck in your own way .. it needs prayers, good thoughts, vibes .. whatever any member feels and believes in .. this little duck needs those. Thanks, Shi!

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Terry, 

Well, the newest pictures do show some considerable and positive changes. I understand your concerns and not wanting to get your hopes up too high. It's just a day by day thing and one really never knows what could happen. Still, I offer my best wishes along with everyone's that Braveheart will recover further.


----------



## pigeonmama

Well, Terry,
To me a short, happy,safe life is much better than a long(er), tortured life like this poor baby was living before she came to you and then to her new family. Just think what her life must have been like before she was saved 
Daryl



> Folks, there isn't going to be a long term happy ending for Braveheart, but we're gonna go with the best of what we've got right now.
> 
> This little duck has finally found love, warmth, caring, good food .. all the things she never had before .. it's a brutal shame that all these good things have probably come too late.
> 
> Terry


----------



## Feather

We are all pulling for you Pretty Girl. Take your time, and know that you have an army of "Adorable Braveheart" lovers here on this forum.

She really does look so much brighter.


----------



## Reti

I just want to hug and kiss this beautiful baby. I love th look in her eyes, he has the most expressive face. Do his former owners realize what they have done? 
No matter how long his live will be, at least he found happiness. Bless his little heart.

Reti


----------



## Tilly

I'll pray for a miracle.


----------



## TAWhatley

Thank you everyone for your kind words and well wishes for Braveheart! These are very much appreciated. Here's a short post from Braveheart's foster Mom in reply to me sending her the pictures I took when they came to visit:

_Terry,
You come up with the cutest captions! I love the pictures.
I have so much fun with Braveheart during the day. I actually miss her when I put her to bed at night. I get up early and bring her into my bed. We sleep, or should I say she sleeps, and I either rub her beak or give her lots of little kisses on the beak. If I happen to doze she lets me know right away! 
She is a sweet little duck. Thank you for letting me help you with her. She and you are both blessings,
Kristi_

Terry


----------



## Snowbird Sue

Terry that is quite touching! I am so glad Braveheart is doing so well ! Sounds like he has quite the foster home, and is spoiled, as he should be!


----------



## Birdmom4ever

I'm very late to this thread, having just seen it last night. What a heartbreaking story! God bless Terry, Kristi and her husband for what they have done for this poor little duckling. I realize the prognosis is poor, but I'm praying for this baby.


----------



## TAWhatley

Birdmom4ever said:


> I'm very late to this thread, having just seen it last night. What a heartbreaking story! God bless Terry, Kristi and her husband for what they have done for this poor little duckling. I realize the prognosis is poor, but I'm praying for this baby.


Thanks, Cathy! Braveheart is still with her "foster" parents and doing as well as is possible for her to do. I'll be astonished if Kristi ever gives Braveheart up, but I do know how intense it is to have such a disabled bird to take care of .. and .. a duck is a whole lot different and a whole lot more work than a disabled pigeon. We'll see . but for now .. all is well.

Terry


----------



## Larry_Cologne

Terry,

I feel so grateful that some good has come into the life of Braveheart. I have downloaded your pictures with your comments,and hope to see some more pictures, from Kristi, as Braveheart heals and feels the compassion of humans, what all animals should experience when humans come into their lives.

Larry


----------



## TAWhatley

Just a quick Braveheart update .. I got to see her on Monday evening for a few minutes. Her Mom, Kristi, and two other volunteers from Laguna Niguel Regional Park had caught a domestic goose with a head injury. They brought the goose by for me to have a look at, and of course, Braveheart was with her Mom, Kristi. Braveheart looks pretty much the same as the last photos I posted and is attached to Kristi like VELCRO! Kristi started to hand Braveheart to me all wrapped up in her little cuddle towel .. well forget that! Braveheart wasn't leaving Mom for love nor money!

The goose will be OK .. looked like a big dog was doing a bang up job of biting her head off but failed. The wounds were already well healed but lots of scarring and feather loss.

I'm very grateful to Kristi for all the love and time she showers upon Braveheart. 

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever

It's so heartwarming to hear of Braveheart's attachment to Kristi. In spite of her disabilities she knows she is loved, and that is enormous. 

That poor goose. I always fear for domestic geese in parks--usually abandoned and vulnerable to predators. Hope it makes a full recovery.


----------



## Skyeking

Birdmom4ever said:


> It's so heartwarming to hear of Braveheart's attachment to Kristi. In spite of her disabilities she knows she is loved, and that is enormous.


DITTO!! That is a very good sign.

Thank you for the update Terry.


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*Question for Terry (or any other experts on ducks)*

Terry,

What did your duck *Braveheart* do to show she wasn't leaving "Mom" (Kristi) or "love or money"?

I would loved to have seen this!

"No, Mom, NO!! Please don't hand me over! Quack, quack, quack!"

*Terry,* another question which maybe only you can answer:

Hilde and I have moved to another apartment here in Cologne, in March, a couple of hundred meters east of our old apartment. Still busy installing cabinets, etc., and settling in.

Instead of being on the floor above street level, we are now on the third floor above street level, much higher. We have a balcony, and still can see the back of the Romanesque basilica (Catholic medieval church), but from a different angle. There is a small park or meadow, or green space, below us. I am a bit cut off from my pigeons. I did not see our male rescued-as-a-baby *Wieteke *for more than a month, from March 1st to mid-March. He used to come in daily for food and to claim his (indoor) territory as a nesting site, but he is more wary now, and I see him at a distance. On March 1st he flew up onto my shoulder from the street, rode my shoulder up the stairs and into our former apartment, saw the empty room, no more wardrobes where he could locate a nest with his new mate, only a passageway between my toolbox and the wall. I had failed him. I brought him up the elevator once to our new apartment (before the familiar furniture had been moved in) and he was scrabbling to get out of my grasp, and on the balcony he flew like a stone from a sling-shot directly over rooftops to our old apartment, which we cannot see from our balcony. In mid-March I saw him again, on the windowsills of our former apartment building, with a squeaker pestering him. 

In our view from the balcony of the green grassy and bushy space below, we can watch pigeons and ducks picking up scraps of food which some brave, daring old ladies drop for them. On the gently-sloping tile rooftops of some adjoining buildings, can daily watch twenty to forty pigeons taking the sun. Some of them come over on occasion from our previous neighborhood, but not on a regular (daily) basis. We also have ducks summering here, and they rage from the Rhine, eastwards behind us a few hundred yards away, to the Volksgarten (where *Pidgiepoo* was chased by crows January 14, 2005, to disappear from our lives), westwards a mile away.

MY QUESTION _(finally)_: 

At 3:15 A.M. a week ago, in the middle of our shorter night (dawn around four or five, sunrise around six A.M., dusk around nine P.M.) I heard a lone DUCK flying around, calling out "*Quack -- quack -- quack -- quack-quack-quack*" (three long, normal length quacks, followed by three short quacks in rapid succession). Do you or anyone else reading this have any idea what this unusual (for me) call meant? I heard the duck repeat this call sequence (three longs followed by three shorts) three or four times. The quacking, which I heard through our slightly-open bedroom window, woke me up, and I went out onto the balcony of the living room, but I saw nothing. A nephew, visiting from the U.S. for a week, was on the sofa next to the balcony, using the internet with my laptop, but he had not noticed the quacking.

With all your experience in rescues, I thought maybe by now you have picked up some _Duckspeak_, or _Quackery_.

I have assumed the duck was calling for his or her mate, but was this a distress call, or a danger warning call? Any idea or opinion? It was dark out, the moon was covred by heavy clouds, and it was effectively the middle of a dark night.

Larry


----------



## Feather

Charis said:


> I wonder if they could rig up a sling for him, kind of like one of those bouncy things I used to put my son in when he was a baby, no bounce for the duck though. Just to get him on his feet with support. Maybe that would help strengthen his legs.


You know I had been wondering the same thing. With her little legs sticking
out of the bottom, it may strech out some of those muscles in her legs. It worked for my pigeon.


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks everyone for all the well wishes for little Braveheart! I'll keep you posted if/when I get any updates or new photos of the little sweetheart.

Larry .. that quacking sequence is one that I associate with "Listen up .. I've got something to tell you" followed by the rapid quacks when nobody was paying attention. Truly, I don't know the meaning but I do recognize the quack sequence you have described.

Terry


----------

